# Starcraft autoplay will not start in Vista RC1!



## vista_tester (Sep 15, 2006)

Hello!

I recently just installed Vista RC1 and enrolled with the customer preview program Microsoft was offering. I have installed all my other programs and games but Starcraft will not install at all. How would I go about installing starcraft?


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Explore on the CD for a Setup.exe or Install.exe.


----------



## vista_tester (Sep 15, 2006)

JebWrench that also did not work. I have tried all methods, I even dragged off the installation and that also did not work. I guess I take Starcraft back to the store and get store credit.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, that would've been my initial suggestion.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You probably won't be able to get a refund/credit. Most retailers usually don't accept opened multimedia items, like games and movies.

As for the problem itself, does Vista have a compatibility mode, like XP does? Considering the age of the game, I would think games in the 90s will have problems installing.


----------



## kalisun (Aug 6, 2003)

Tidus is right, Vista needs to have compatibility for legacy games...The only other option I can think of that "might" work, would be maybe running older games throught a virtual machine...


----------



## eckzwon (Sep 19, 2006)

Starcraft works in Windows Vista RC1. I just had to make sure the install file was run as an administrator. The only problems is that when I get to the battle.net screens - the fonts are all screwed up. It sounds like a problem people go through when running that Wine application. I'm not sure but it seems very similar. The font is very unreadable until you randomly choose a game - and from then on it works perfectly. I've been googling for an answer for a day to no avail.


----------



## aloshaz (Jul 26, 2007)

hey fixed that problem, i thought it was just my video card on my laptop that was bad, i right clicked starcraft.exe, and checked off run as administrator, put compatibility mode with windows xp sp2 and run in 256 colors and starcraft works like a charm now.... except i still can't host games, but thats something with my network i have i think, maybe not tho


----------



## EVAC 512 (Sep 19, 2007)

where is the my computer option with vista. i see computer. but all it gives me is local disk c, os recovery, and hp recovery. fyi i have vista business on an hp laptop. when i put starcraft into the cd drive, the autoplay doesnt come up.


----------

